# Do we sit on the toilet the wrong way?



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Wouldn't it make more sense to sit on the toilet facing the back? Think of all the fun activities you could do? You could rest your arms on the back of the toilet, place a magazine on it, eat a plate of spaghetti (thanks Zerg), do some homework, watch a movie.... sky's the limit. Also it would lead to less people not flushing the toilet because the flusher is in a convenient location for you if you're facing the back. Overall I think this is a damn good idea.

I think that from now on people should sit on the toilet facing the back, and that toilet making companies should design toilet seats that make it more comfortable to do so.

Try it some time, it's great. Anyone agree?


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i think its a good idea, a lot of people do homework in there or being their laptops in there or something


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

However sitting with your legs either side of the toilet would presumably be awkward.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Resonance said:


> However sitting with your legs either side of the toilet would presumably be awkward.


Yeah, that's why the anatomy of the toilet needs to be re-designed. With the right structure it could actually be comfortable.


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

You would have to take your pants and underwear completely off to do this.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Komiko said:


> You would have to take your pants and underwear completely off to do this.


.... damn.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Komiko said:


> You would have to take your pants and underwear completely off to do this.


Just what i was going to say.. lol


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

If you lower that area between the back of the toilet and the seat, this is still a possibility, without getting naked.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i was thinking about this and a lot of people like to pull their pants and boxers all the way to their ankles when they poop so why not just take it off and turn around lol


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

there was a south park where people kept getting yanked down the toilet cos they were sitting the wrong way when they were supposed to be sitting front-to-desk. it was pretty funny


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

The correct term is the "Reverse Dragon"


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

You could always try sideways


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> .... damn.


:haha


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

well sir, since this is of so much interest to you, i think you should go ahead a design a new type of toilet with your idea. You could become a rich man


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Shigellosis.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

They have Dragons den in america right? You could be on to something.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Chieve said:


> i was thinking about this and a lot of people like to pull their pants and boxers all the way to their ankles when they poop so why not just take it off and turn around lol


Because then you would have to take off your shoes and then when your done, pull your alll the way back up and put your shoes on again. Not to mention that once your pants on, your gonna feel to awkward with just your shirt so you take that off too and then you have to put thay back on too. And once you're completely naked in the bathroom it's pretty much obligatory to masturbate. You're only in there for like 10 minutes at the most. You could probably just bring in your iPod. That's what I do.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

If you're on the toilet so long that you can eat your dinner or watch your favorite TV show then you have more problems than which way you're sitting. Time to go get that rectum checked!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

321kyle said:


> well sir, since this is of so much interest to you, i think you should go ahead a design a new type of toilet with your idea. You could become a rich man


I might just do this.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm gonna open up a new topic describing how you should hold your dick while pissing...

You people are doing it wrong, watch for my new thread with detailed instructions


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I'm gonna open up a new topic describing how you should hold your dick while pissing...
> 
> You people are doing it wrong, watch for my new thread with detailed instructions


Might be a good idea. I'm tired of going into public bathroom with urine on the floor because men don't know how to pee in the urinal.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

nubly said:


> Might be a good idea. I'm tired of going into public bathroom with urine on the floor because men don't know how to pee in the urinal.


I don't mind standing in pee as much as I hate when people put paper towels in the urinals then pee on them..... urgh.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> I don't mind standing in pee as much as I hate when people put paper towels in the urinals then pee on them..... urgh.


Oh my god, this reminds me of last week when I walked into one of the stalls in the school bathroom and there was a COLLOSAL ****. I mean it was like 3 BIG tubes of it, pee, and a bunch of paper towels. It was almost art. The only thing it was missing was vomit, and not have it be a concoction of disgusting body waste.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I always do this. I also always get completely undressed to do my business and leave my clothes outside the bathroom so that no.smell gets on them.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I did it today, was a good time.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Would Al Bundy love or hate this thread?


----------



## CalBear (Oct 24, 2012)

How is this even possible, since leaning back is necessary to balance in order to hold your penis up--if not it hits the water.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CalBear said:


> How is this even possible, since leaning back is necessary to balance in order to hold your penis up--*if not it hits the water.*


Not all of us are that lucky :cry


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

CalBear said:


> How is this even possible, since leaning back is necessary to balance in order to hold your penis up--if not it hits the water.


....just how long are you.... (though I realise in some nations the water level is RIGHT at your ***, but in Aus it's a good 30cm away lol.


----------



## CalBear (Oct 24, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> ....just how long are you.... (though I realise in some nations the water level is RIGHT at your ***, but in Aus it's a good 30cm away lol.


What? You guys are screwing with me right? I'm in the U.S. Every guy has to hold his penis up, right???


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

CalBear said:


> What? You guys are screwing with me right? I'm in the U.S. Every guy has to hold his penis up, right???


lol not here, as I said the water level is a good 30cm below where you sit on toilets here.


----------



## CalBear (Oct 24, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> lol not here, as I said the water level is a good 30cm below where you sit on toilets here.


I'm about 8 inches soft. Maybe in California the water is filled higher. It doesn't happen every time, but definitely at least 50% of the time I find myself holding my penis up.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sure champ, don't go injuring any woman now!!


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

It doesn't take that long for me to take a dump that i would need to settle in for a comfortable evening. I can rest on my knees if necessary.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> It doesn't take that long for me to take a dump that i would need to settle in for a comfortable evening. I can rest on my knees if necessary.


****. How does that work? You would, get down on your knees? Wouldn't it fall into your legs then?


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

CalBear said:


> What? You guys are screwing with me right? I'm in the U.S. Every guy has to hold his penis up, right???


yeah bro, sometimes my balls touch the water, depends on the temperature


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> ****. How does that work? You would, get down on your knees? Wouldn't it fall into your legs then?


rest my arms on my knees, since i would be in a sitting position. :stu


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> rest my arms on my knees, since i would be in a sitting position. :stu


OH! I thought you meant like resting/sitting on your knees and going to the bathroom. I usually rest my head on my knees since I never felt comfortable resting my back on the toilet thing. It seemed to dirty to me and I don't want to get my shirt dirty.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> *OH! I thought you meant like resting/sitting on your knees and going to the bathroom.* I usually rest my head on my knees since I never felt comfortable resting my back on the toilet thing. It seemed to dirty to me and I don't want to get my shirt dirty.


nah that would involve some serious clean up.

You rest your head on your legs? Trying to get as close to the action is possible huh?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> nah that would involve some serious clean up.
> 
> You rest your head on your legs? Trying to get as close to the action is possible huh?


No lol, I just lean forward so much it's just convenient to rest my head on there. But that's only when I've been at it for a while with no results, usually it takes like 4-7 minutes and I just deal with hanging my head up for it.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

does anyone else feel obligated to take their shirt off while taking a dump?


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't know how I feel about this as I like to get into The Thinker pose when taking a dump. I can't do it backwards now, can I.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

kilgoretrout said:


> I don't know how I feel about this as I like to get into The Thinker pose when taking a dump. I can't do it backwards now, can I.


But if someone before leaves the seat up...


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I agree with this thread. There would be so much more room for activities.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Disarray said:


> I agree with this thread. There would be so much more room for activities.


Agreed. Could even make a fort.... out of TP.

Maybe practice some Karate techniques...

So many options.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

No, you're both wrong. We should be squatting above the toilet like this:










It's the way nature intended.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Chieve said:


> i was thinking about this and a lot of people like to pull their pants and boxers all the way to their ankles when they poop so why not just take it off and turn around lol


How the heck do you know this information? Do you stand outside public toilets and survey people as they leave?? Excuse me sir, do you have minute? Btw, I pull them down to my ankles too so I reckon you survey is good.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

JGreenwood said:


> I always do this. I also always get completely undressed to do my business and leave my clothes outside the bathroom so that no.smell gets on them.


Don't you ever get worried that when in a public toilet and you leave your clothes outside the cubicle that someone will run away with them.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

Sitting on the toilet is the wrong way to poo.

http://www.cracked.com/article_19121_7-basic-things-you-wont-believe-youre-all-doing-wrong.html

#7. Pooping

What could be simpler than taking a good crap? Even babies are good at it. You might be surprised, then, to find out that even those of us who can burp without throwing up get this wrong every single day.

The one who just threw up on the other one's shoulder is better at pooping.
Chances are the pooping facility nearest you is a sitting toilet, a relatively recent invention that flushed its way into mankind's heart with the advent of indoor plumbing in the 19th century. Indoor plumbing has turned out pretty well for the most part, but the pooping style that came with it definitely has not. Pooping on a modern sitting toilet is a big part of where hemorrhoids come from, and it can also cause diverticular disease, an age-related condition that pretty much only occurs in parts of the world where sitting toilets are used, and which can lead to a range of pleasantries up to and including colonic obstruction. And things aren't getting better: The last few decades have seen a rise in popularity of "comfort height" toilets that sit two to four inches higher off the ground than older models and that make our pooping predicament even worse.

So how the hell are we meant to do it?
Luckily, there's a relatively simple way to end this poop dilemma. A 2003 study observed 28 people pooping in three positions: sitting on a high toilet, sitting on a lower one and squatting like they were catchers at a baseball game (catcher's mitt optional, but encouraged). After initially being mistaken for a German porn company, the researchers found that pooping took about a minute less when done squatting and that participants rated the experience as "easier" (God, we hope they were getting paid).
In fact, toilets that require you to squat that way have been the standard for most of human history and are still widely used in the non-Western world.

According to proctologists, "We were not meant to sit on toilets, we were meant to squat in the field." When you're in a sitting or standing position, you're forming an angle between the where the poop is and where the poop's gotta come out. There's even a muscle that's purpose is to tighten things up when we're sitting or standing to prevent accidents. Squatting straightens out this angle and removes the chokehold.

If the thought of squatting awkwardly on top of your toilet seat isn't for you, you can produce a similar poop-enhancing angle by resting your feet on a footstool (or anything handy) and leaning the top half of your body forward.



If you want real comfort when going to the toilets, head to the urban cities in Japan. The seats there are padded and heated. It feels like sitting on a comfy sofa! And the seat can raise or lower itself with a push of a button.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Melodies0fLife said:


> Sitting on the toilet is the wrong way to poo.
> 
> http://www.cracked.com/article_19121_7-basic-things-you-wont-believe-youre-all-doing-wrong.html
> 
> ...


I love cracked articals XD

Also the thread is ****ing legendery


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

typemismatch said:


> Don't you ever get worried that when in a public toilet and you leave your clothes outside the cubicle that someone will run away with them.


haha no. I don't use public restrooms.thats disgusting.I don't want to rub my naked butt against another mans naked butt.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

They made a joke about this on the show "Raising Hope." The Sabrina character sat facing the back so she could read, using the tank as a book rest. Guess you could put a laptop there too and post to SAS as you crap.

I do hope none of you are reading this while in said position.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

ud have to take ur pants all the way off


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Gentlemen. A solution to your problems:


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Gentlemen. A solution to your problems:


You're going to **** all over the lid like that. Bad idea.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

arnie said:


> No, you're both wrong. We should be squatting above the toilet like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be able to keep my balance while sitting like that. lmao


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Gentlemen. A solution to your problems:


Let's take this one step further and put a moped engine in the toilet.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

arnie said:


>


It might be a good idea for him to lose the shorts first.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Let's take this one step further and put a moped engine in the toilet.


Dammit Cam! I'm a highschooler, not an inventor!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Droidsteel said:


> It might be a good idea for him to lose the shorts first.


Unless he wants to use the bathroom in his pants. :um


----------

